# I want to adopt Parisian chic look, lol:) any recommendation



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

HI

I ALWAYS love the way french people dress up. Very sophisticated and elegant!!
Besides black pants with cardigan, where can I find France brands in USA?- of course not the designers wear. Thanks!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 25, 2005)

I say anything that's timeless really!! A nice fitted trench is good.


----------



## political_twin (Sep 5, 2005)

If you like the Parisian style, then you'll love this website.

http://www.us.redoute.com/laredoute/...asp?referer=1&


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 7, 2005)

where are you located?  morgan de toi is a trendy 20-something french boutique and iirc they have one in LA too.  kookai is a similar brand but i don't think they have any US stores.  petit bateau is good for casual-wear and you can buy from shopbop or in some department stores.  zara and mango are spanish not french, but they also have chic clothes and US locations.  fcuk isn't french either, but it's still popular in paris.  i think it's less about brand and more about style, so check out the websites for those brands to get a feel for it.  also, practically every frenchwoman owns a vanessa bruno sequin tote


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *political_twin* 
_If you like the Parisian style, then you'll love this website.

http://www.us.redoute.com/laredoute/...asp?referer=1&_

 

They have some really cute stuff. I wish you didnt post that link!


----------

